# Eheim 2215 Modification



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

This is not thought of by me and has been circling the internet for some time now. But I just thought I put it here also for those who are still unaware.

Is you own an Eheim 2215 and want to have a higher output flow and turnover rate, instead of spending 200 on a new Eheim 2217, you can just get the impeller for an 2217 (around 30 bucks) and replace the original impeller with it.

The only diff between the 2 impellers are its number of "wings" (no idea what its called), 2215 has 3 and 2217 has 6. So the modification has no harm.

I just mod'ed by 2215 and the output increased about 60%.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...I do the same with the AquaClear HOBs. 

Gotta keep in mind though that more flow should have more media capacity to balance it?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been trying to find some literature on the affect on its efficiency. But so far...Nah dah. 

Though filtering capacity is not too concerning to me, since in total my filters are 9x of the tank capacity. 

With that said, this simple mod will not decrease efficiency in my head. 

Plus, my plecos love it XD...the cherry shrimps...not so much.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's what went through my head "Wow, that's a great idea ... oh wait I have a 2217 ... Damn!" LOL

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Here's what went through my head "Wow, that's a great idea ... oh wait I have a 2217 ... Damn!" LOL


LOL...

but apparently, if you use a spray bar...drill more holes into it and the 2217's flow rate is increased also (but only to the max flow rate of without using a spray bar). But if you use no spray bar...then ya I have no ideas.

Here is the main thread about it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/63687-eheim-2215-2217-facts-diy-performance.html

I tried to follow..but the thread got to technical for me....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

will that work with a 2213 eheim , new to all this i have a 40 gal comunity tank and am interested in getting another 2213 but not quite sure which model to get thanks for the help tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

To my knowledge, you cant simply put the impeller of 2215 or 2217 into a 2213. The design of the pump is different.

For that 40g, a 2213 is enough, though I would get a 2215 myself. Since it would give a 2x filter capacity. But it really just depends on which one you would rather have and your budget.

If you are thinking of getting one, sugarglidder from pricenetwork is selling new ones for cheaper prices then stores. http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/sug..._13th_of_september_deliveries_hea-247489.html

I think he sells the 2213 for 100 and 2215 for 140.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hitch said:


> I have been trying to find some literature on the affect on its efficiency. But so far...Nah dah.
> 
> Though filtering capacity is not too concerning to me, since in total my filters are 9x of the tank capacity.
> 
> ...


The faster the flow the less effect the media has on conditioning the water, less contact time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As for increasing the output, it doesn't do anything for the efficiency of the filter, but it probably doesn't take away much. 

You're basically getting a little more flow. I think I saw this years ago. Mind you, I stopped using the Eheim spraybars anyways.

If you really need more flow, go for a powerhead 

@Tom g, get a 2215 or 2217 for the 40g if you can. I'd be inclined to run a 2217 if it was an option.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, this idea was out a while ago. But I figured I should post it here anyways 

And ya, I am not too concerned about the efficiency.....since its only 1/3 of the filter capacity for that tank. 

I was actually planning on chucking the spray bar, but I ended up making this ting with PVC that is similar to that of the spray bar but not really. I also have the powerheads in the river manufold design for the tank.....So that plus the river manufold....the water in that tank is just MOVIN!!...lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not use a little loc-line with a spray nozzle?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, never thought of that.....although connecting the eheim tubing to locline parts would be a PITA though.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

HaHaHa, my favorite show was MacGyver as a kid. I had the following pump given to me and the top and bottom connectors were snapped. Quick visit to Lowes and $8 later the filter is as good as new.

I'm sure we could come up with something....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ohhh, I totally forgot about using a JG fitting for the Eheim tubing. Makes the whole thing a lot easier then.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> HaHaHa, my favorite show was MacGyver as a kid. I had the following pump given to me and the top and bottom connectors were snapped. Quick visit to Lowes and $8 later the filter is as good as new.
> 
> I'm sure we could come up with something....


what do you use to seal the joint?


----------

